# New here from Albuquerque NM



## Kammo

Hello, just wanted to say Hi. I am new here and can already see im gonna like it here. I have posted a couple things from my site on how-tos incase anyone is interested.
Also my link is my Sig so feel free to check out my site on How-Tos..

I am trying to find other Haunters in my area that would be interested in sharing tactics and helping each other so if anyone else here is from Albuquerque or Rio Rancho NM please let me know!!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

glad to have you here!


----------



## spideranne

Welcome!


----------



## dscrimager

*I was just there last week...*

ABQ and up at Ghost ranch.. is there much Halloween there? I thought it wasn't really very big for that sort of thing.

BTW, NM is awesome....

Freshly Doug


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the Forum, Kammo!


----------



## pyro

welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy
Long time no see


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard Kammo


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. Nice site you have there. Oklahoma is about as close as I get to NM.


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome to the party!


----------



## DoomBuddy

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Monk

Welcome


----------



## IMU

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu

Thanks for the how-to's already and welcome!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the forum, Kammo.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

welcome!


----------

